# Memory access violation



## despot1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Hi.I have a problem with the game Paclands.When I get into the game it's functioning properly until I click on new game.When I do that it asks me which episode do I want.I choose the episode and then game quits and a message box appears with an error:"Memory access violation".This problem is appearing on both trial and full version.


----------



## despot1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Can you please help me??


----------



## Jack.Sparrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Hello, Welcome to TSF. 

This may or may not help you: http://support.microsoft.com/kb/901026


----------



## despot1 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well,I already asked Microsoft for that hotfix.When I got it then I installed it,but the same problem appears.


----------

